# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Επιτηρητής τάσης Hager EU302 και διακόπτης διαρροής ABB F204AC 300mA

## rama

Ο επιτηρητής είναι στο κουτί του όπως αγοράστηκε, δεν έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί. 80 ευρώ
Ο ΔΔΕ είναι 300mA, μπήκε για λίγο στον πίνακα μέχρι να καταλάβω το λάθος (έπρεπε να είναι 30mA) και ξαναβγήκε. 20 ευρώ.
Χέρι με χέρι, σε σταθμό ΗΣΑΠ/μετρό.
Ευχαριστώ

----------

